# Alert! Fraudulent Online Sellers



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Honda has seen an increase in scam sites that are advertising Honda generators well below market price. Please be aware: if a price looks too good to be true, it probably is. Don’t fall for a scam. Be sure to buy only from authorized Honda dealers. You can check to see if a dealer is legitimate using our dealer locator: http://powerequipment.honda.com/dealer-locator

Here are some red flags for scam sites:

- • Prices are several hundred dollars below market price.
- • Site content is poorly written—especially Contact Us or About Us pages
- • Limited payment options. (i.e. only accepts Paypal, or prepaid debit cards.)
- • Limited contact information available
- • Site is newly created and has no history online
- •  The address on the site is a residence, not a business.


Here's an example: Hondageneratorshop.com










The street address is a house near Bellevue, Washington, and WHOIS shows the domain as....










Caveat emptor!


*- - -
I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone.
[email protected]*


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

Someone should order one for here,before the next "noreaster" FBI Headquarters
935 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW
Washington, D.C. 20535-0001
(202) 324-3000


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I would forward the information to : [email protected]

Most banks, large retailers, and manufacturers have set up "abuse" entities to accept and investigate such fraudulent uses of their names and trademarks.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Are the products their selling copies of Honda machines?


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Must get interesting when the purchaser goes to register the warranty with Honda.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I wonder if they actually ship them out? or maybe they are passing off refurbished as new?

Thanks for heads up Robert.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Motor City said:


> Are the products their selling copies of Honda machines?


Many of them are probably selling nothing..
They are based in China..
They take your money, then "delay" shipping for weeks or months until the timeline for disputing the purchase expires. Then they keep your money and you get nothing. There are often no actual priducts being sold, its a scam from the start.

Scot


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

sscotsman said:


> Many of them are probably selling nothing..
> They are based in China..
> They take your money, then "delay" shipping for weeks or months until the timeline for disputing the purchase expires. Then they keep your money and you get nothing. There are often no actual priducts being sold, its a scam from the start.
> 
> Scot


This is exactly correct. Once they have your credit card or bank information, they simply steal your money. I handled 2 of these cases last week but they were not machinery items. And because they're overseas, there's not a lot that can be done except banks will sometimes reimburse you something.


----------

